# JD 3520 Wont Move



## GJLnorthernmich

Hello, I'm new to your forum and hoping someone can help me. I have a John Deere 3520 compact tractor that is Hydro and today after warming up the tractor it wont move forward or back. I have moved the shift lever to differant positions also check the seat plugin. tried unplugging the harness at seat and jumping but still doesnt want to budge. Im lost what am I doing wrong ?


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum!
As for your problem: #1..Check the hydro level.
#2... Make sure the hydro filter isn't clogged.
#3... Check the pump,to see if it's working,and that the pump's shaft did'nt shear a key,or work loose.
#4...Some tractors have a pump bypass lever,that allows the tractor to be pushed/towed.Make sure it is in the drive position(if equipped).
Is the tractor making any noise,when you move the shift lever,and do the other hydraulics work ?


----------



## GJLnorthernmich

the tractor doesnt make any od sounds, rear 3 pt works also front loader works great. tractor just doesnt move forward or back everything else seams normal. Thanks You for your time.


----------



## jhngardner367

This is gonna sound odd,but try jabbing the brake pedal,a couple of times! Some JD's bypass pump pressure to the drive,when the brakes are applied,and if the pedal valve sticks, it won't move.
Also ,check the shift linkage for looseness/missing pins,etc.


----------



## GJLnorthernmich

Nothin, Tried the jabbing and shift lever seams fine, Thanks anyway I will wait til mornin and get help to put in garage to get better look at where will have some heat. in the 20's here now. Thanks for your time, I appreciate it.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

This may seem silly, but have you got your clutch peddle locked down? I did it once and the tractor wouldn't move ahead or backwards, thought the pump was gone!  Just unlocked the clutch, and away I went.


----------



## GJLnorthernmich

this will sound even dumber, I dont think mine has a clutch ? or does it ?????


----------



## BelarusBulldog

GJLnorthernmich said:


> this will sound even dumber, I dont think mine has a clutch ? or does it ?????


I'm not sure! How do you engage and disengage your PTO's?


----------



## GJLnorthernmich

It has a elec. switch you pull up, on rt councel


----------



## BelarusBulldog

GJLnorthernmich said:


> It has a elec. switch you pull up, on rt councel


 Sorry, then I guess it's not your clutch.


----------



## GJLnorthernmich

yah, Thanks anyway, Guess its not my day either. I will post what we find, Think it must be just some little thing but out in the cold is tough to work, Not used to cold.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Am I right in assuming that your tractor has an electric over hydraulic transmission? If so, have you by some chance blown a fuse? Just some suggestions to try and help. Bye


----------



## jhngardner367

Tractordata says it has a partially-synchronized standard trans,and the tractor must be stopped to change gears,Also has a shuttle shift. 
I would recommend calling the dealer/checking the owner's manual.


----------



## GJLnorthernmich

The Dealer came and picked up the tractor last night, No codes showed up and shifter shaft into trans case is moving, He said possible internal pump ? I will keep you all updated. Thanks again for all your help


----------



## k1burner

Paint it red...... Or clover green

Just kidding wish I could help.


----------

